# NERRK - Reptile show 2011



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

*NERRK Reptile Show – North East Venue 2011.* 

We are please to announce that the Darlington / Tees Valley and Tyne and Wear branch of the IHS are organising an annual reptile show. To be held at a top secret venue in the North east of England (to be announced!!). The two branches are please to promote North Eastern Responsible Reptile Keeping (NERRK) and will be in attendance throughout. Although a full scale show is planned for 2012 there is to be a 2011 show planned for around September / October time this year.

It will be a “Crufts” style event, and should be fun for all that participate. There will be categories that will appeal to all keepers; examples include Corns and Ratsnakes, Boas, Pythons, Leopard geckos, Bearded dragons and Monitors with sections for “Natural” and “Colour Morphs”. There will be certificates and prizes for categories and best in show. Judging will be undertaken by well known and respected members of the North Eastern herpetological world.

Also in attendance will be a group of trade exhibits, with equipment for sale and help and advice. For future annual shows it is hoped that this aspect can grow, with a view to a full scale show much like the Doncaster IHS show - we currently anticpiated to hold this in July 2012.

Full sponsorship has kindly been provided by Reptile One – one of the leading reptile equipment manufacturers.

More details will follow, any initial enquiries can be through me or Tazzyasb via pm on this forum.


----------



## michellew (Jun 3, 2009)

That's brilliant news Kev, I better bring that ghost along that everyone seemed to love last night  :no1: << wishful thinking


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

michellew said:


> That's brilliant news Kev, I better bring that ghost along that everyone seemed to love last night  :no1: << wishful thinking


Yep, it certainly seemed to impress everyone!

Im guessing I wont be a judge for the colour morphs tho :whistling2:

Really looking forward to the show! See you soon.


----------



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

Tyne and Wear I.H.S are thrilled to be a part of this and i have every faith this will become a fantastic event in the UK calendar:2thumb::2thumb:

i will attend and fetch along a few royal morphs, i will also be glad to lend a judging hand on the morph side of things as im not much of a purist:whistling2:

keep up the good work kevin :notworthy:


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

michellew said:


> That's brilliant news Kev, I better bring that ghost along that everyone seemed to love last night  :no1: << wishful thinking


Oh that was your ghost , very nice example , that was way better in the flesh than any photographs I've seen .

That's great news with the shows , can't wait , about time the proper "North" had something


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

wrxadz said:


> Tyne and Wear I.H.S are thrilled to be a part of this and i have every faith this will become a fantastic event in the UK calendar:2thumb::2thumb:
> 
> i will attend and fetch along a few royal morphs, i will also be glad to lend a judging hand on the morph side of things as im not much of a purist:whistling2:
> 
> keep up the good work kevin :notworthy:


Shucks, Im blushing :blush:

Colour morphs - bah humbug........ :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Nodders said:


> That's great news with the shows , can't wait , about time the proper "North" had something


Yep, long over due. Years ago I used to organise the large show at Darlington, it was always a huge success. I cant wait to get my teeth into this one.


----------



## michellew (Jun 3, 2009)

seems there's a bit of a dispute about whether its a ghost or not lol - watch this space 
The shows will be awesome - how can they be otherwise?


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

michellew said:


> seems there's a bit of a dispute about whether its a ghost or not lol - watch this space
> The shows will be awesome - how can they be otherwise?


Got to agree with you, Im really looking forward to the shows! And judging by the support via pm's it seems that lots of people think the same!

More details to follow............

`
`


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

WOW! We knew this would be popular, but WOW! Thanks for all the enquiries and support via e-mail, pms and phone calls! More details to follow in the next few weeks!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

I will happily do some sort of DWA exhibition, images slide and so on though obviously I'll leave the critters at home!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

slippery42 said:


> I will happily do some sort of DWA exhibition, images slide and so on though obviously I'll leave the critters at home!


 
Spooky....... I was going to ask you anyway....... : victory:

We need something to keep people amused whilst the judging is under way, a talk and perhaps an exhibition would be perfect. You spoil me!

Talk at the next IHS meeting after your talk! Thanks!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

v-max said:


> Spooky....... I was going to ask you anyway....... : victory:
> 
> We need something to keep people amused whilst the judging is under way, a talk and perhaps an exhibition would be perfect. You spoil me!
> 
> Talk at the next IHS meeting after your talk! Thanks!


No problems


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## jht88 (Jun 9, 2009)

Is there any date set for this years show, just I would need to sort a holiday out for it.

Cheers 

John


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

jht88 said:


> Is there any date set for this years show, just I would need to sort a holiday out for it.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> John


No, lots to sort yet. Working date is late September early October. Its taken longer than expected to sort the "official" side of things.......


----------



## jht88 (Jun 9, 2009)

v-max said:


> No, lots to sort yet. Working date is late September early October. Its taken longer than expected to sort the "official" side of things.......



No bother I'll keep checking back at this thread, for any updates.

John


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

I have returned from my field in Somerset and I am looking forward to working with Teeside IHS. Exciting times for reptile keepers in the North East. The support we have received already is amazing. 

Remember to keep checking this thread for updates.


Thanks
Tara


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

AWESOME, is there an amphibian sect aswell?


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

firebelliedfreak said:


> AWESOME, is there an amphibian sect aswell?


Oh yes! My personal long term interest is amphibians, so you try to stop me!

Its all very exciting! I'll pots more details soon! Its all pulling together nicely!


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

This will be awesome! Looking forward to it alot

:no1:


----------



## della.g (Nov 5, 2006)

If there's anything i can do then give me a yell.


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

della.g said:


> If there's anything i can do then give me a yell.


OK, will do. We will be looking for judges, so if you fancy that pm me and let me know what category you think you would be able to help.


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

well looking forward to this i can't w8 :2thumb:


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

krox2008 said:


> well looking forward to this i can't w8 :2thumb:


You and me both! Final plans are coming together!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## mackem hiss (Nov 27, 2008)

Count me in too! I could help out with spiders or Boas if you need a judge?


----------



## dax (Aug 11, 2008)

At last the North East will have something to put us on the map reptile wise! 

We should all give as much support to this as possible to make it worth the while, let the southerners come to us for a change!!!!

FANTASTIC! :notworthy:


----------



## michellew (Jun 3, 2009)

Really looking forward to this - owt I can do just shout


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

michellew said:


> Really looking forward to this - owt I can do just shout


Will do, nice to chat the other day! take care.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Kevin, Let me know when things are moving on and I can start to put togather our element Graeme


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

slippery42 said:


> Kevin, Let me know when things are moving on and I can start to put togather our element Graeme


I have just had confirmation of the venue and a provisional date, just need to run it by all concerned. All looking good. Will be in touch soon. The convention over in Preston should also be coming along nicely too, looks like ti will be Easter time next year - but again i will keep you informed.


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Link for the show;


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...n/723691-north-east-reptile-show-october.html


----------

